# GIK Acoustics Unveils Its New Impression Series



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Near the end of 2015, GIK Acoustics added an enticing new product to its affordable catalog of quality bass traps, acoustic panels, and diffusors. The introduction of the Alpha Wood Series represented something entirely different from the company’s traditional offerings, delivering both diffusion and absorption performance through incorporating a wood face designed using a mathematical sequence of slots for one-dimensional scattering of sound. The product was designed to offer balanced performance, keeping control of bass without over-dampening the all-important life of high frequencies. 

The original design in the series is the 23.75-inch x 23.75-in x 4-in wood-framed 4A Alpha Panel. This panel is filled with rigid environmentally friendly fiberglass (100-percent recycled, formaldehyde and urea formaldehyde free), wrapped in fabric, and finished with a blonde veneer wood face (available in 9 standard GIK Acoustics fabric options). Due to its size, the panel is easy to mount using the included saw tooth hanger, making it possible for larger areas of a wall to be covered using multiple panels.










_ The new Impressions Series features five attractive front plate designs.”
_​

The spacing of the slots on the front of the A4 panel allows for spatial diffusion of sound waves with an even decay time, while allowing low frequency waves to pass through to the fiberglass absorption material for low frequency control. GIK says that the 4A Alpha Panel provides twice the low-end absorption as compared to similar foam-based products (NRC =1.05). It can be used on front, side, and rear walls to keep reverberation better mixed and your room lively.

Last year, GIK released a larger version of the 4A Alpha Panel, in addition to a freestanding Corner CT Alpha Bass Trap model, giving buyers more flexibility and options. 

Recently, GIK announced an entirely new spin on the all-in-one absorption/diffusion panel design with the release of its new Impression Series. Once again, the company is maintain a design that provides low-end frequency coverage while keeping a room lively with high frequency life through the use of acoustic panels and bass traps paired with reflective front plates. The difference, however, is a set of five different stylized front plate patterns that offer a unique visual appeal.

The Impression Series comes in three sizes (23.75-inch x 23.75-in, Square; 11.75-in x 47.75-in, Narrow; and 23.75-in x 47.75-in, Rectangle) with three levels of absorption thickness (2-in, 4-in, and 6-in). The front panel “plates” are offered in one of three surface materials (blonde wood veneer, black acrylic, white acrylic) and nine fabric options are available. 

The capability of the Impression Series to offer a visual statement is apparent, making them a great option for in-home listening rooms and high-traffic public areas. Each size offering can be wall mounted using included saw tooth hangers, while the larger rectangle panels can also be placed using optional freestanding supports. 

Pricing starts as low as $55 for a Square version with 2-inches of absorption material. For more information about GIK Acoustics’ Impression Series, visit them on the web at gikacoustics.com.

_Image Credits: GIK Acoustics_


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Todd, do you know if they are planning on offering a DIY for this one too? I would like to be able to just buy the wood facings to use over my room treatment, and I would think it would open up the Market for them more. A lot of people already have room treatment panels that absorb, and would like to add some reflection.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

ellisr63 said:


> Todd, do you know if they are planning on offering a DIY for this one too? I would like to be able to just buy the wood facings to use over my room treatment, and I would think it would open up the Market for them more. A lot of people already have room treatment panels that absorb, and would like to add some reflection.


I wonder if they have a supplier here in Oz that could supply just the panels to save on shipping costs?

They should make one that is a QR code to their website... :rofl2:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I haven't received any info about this type of trap being released as a DIY kit.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I sent an email to G.I.K. .


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I second the interest on the DIY possibilities. They look REALLY sharp.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I contacted GIK yesterday and was told they will sell the face plates separately...you need to either email them or call though, as they said it will not be advertised.


----------

